# 1st Taste Signature Blend - Rave



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Well I received four 250g bags yesterday from Rave and decided to try out the 'Signature Blend' even though it had only been roasted on 11th.

I have been hooked on Fudge for a while but wanted to go for something else. Last time I did this was the Suarez - wasn't for me.

I didn't really know how it would come out as not rested but surprised how tasty 








Excuse the art...not one of my best!







/monthly_2019_06/nakedPF_signature.jpg.3a5fb2607dc2f6bd3b6aa2695b95a4b8.jpg">

Definately a tasty one for me, and 1st shot too ?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I really like their Signature blend. One of my favs from Rave!!


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I loved fudge blend last time I had it and that was with my DTP, it would be even better now.

I haven't had the signature for a long time, I will give them both another try, will take me a while as I have 1.5kgs of different beans coming next week and a fresh 250g bag resting.

Also I wish my art was anywhere near that, I mostly make a blob.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Think I'll have to get some fudge blend to try..


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Prefer the signature over the fudge... both good but sig pips it for me 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

